
"hella" proposed as SI prefix for 10^27 - dmoney
http://theaggie.org/article/uc-davis-student-gives-hella-new-meaning
======
jamesbritt
I once overheard a woman on her cell phone say that it was "hecka-busy" in the
store.

I fear there may be some who can't bring themselves to say "hell", and there
will be confusion between the hecka- and hecta- prefixes.

The all heck will break loose.

:)

------
mambodog
you got me feeling 10^27 good so lets just keep on dancin'

doesn't really have the same ring to it...

